# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Постельная ложь. Десятка самых распространенных фраз

## Irina

*Когда речь заходит об интимных проблемах, люди часто обманывают друг друга. А как часто вы недоговариваете или преувеличиваете что-то, что касается сексуально сферы? Если вы уверены, что секретов друг от друга нет, вы и ваша вторая половинка кристально честны, тогда вам тем более следует ознакомиться с 10 самыми популярными фразами в рейтинге постельной лжи. Возможно, вы сделаете для себя определенные выводы.*

*1.* Она говорит: “Я кончила”,  что значит “Мне хотелось бы продолжить отношения с тобой”. На сегодняшний день пары судят о поведении партнера в основном по порнографическим фильмам. То есть “чем громче кричит, тем лучше”. Но многие женщины забывают, что изображать оргазм перед умелым (или беспристрастным) мужчиной - дело провальное. Симулировать спазматические сокращения шейки матки или выход слизистой пробки (которую мужчина ощущает как горячую текучую жидкость) невозможно.
Статистика не успокаивает: примерно 33-34% женщин вообще не испытывают оргазма. В среднем, девушки начинают половую жизнь в 17 лет. При этом первый настоящий оргазм у них случается к двадцати семи годам. Тем не менее, бурно они проводят именно молодые годы, наслаждаются сексом без оргазма, имитируя его. Как уверяют сексологи, самый тяжелый удар, который можно нанести мужчине, - это указать на его недееспособность, выражающуюся в “неумении довести женщину до оргазма “. Если вы не можете сказать про оргазм, лучше отделаться фразами «это было незабываемо» или «да, это однозначно лучший секс в моей жизни».
Тем не менее, в серьезных отношениях, придется говорить правду. Конечно, говорить, что вы не кончаете именно с ним тоже неправильно. Лучше «признаться», что не получается оргазма вообще.

*2.* Он говорит: “У меня было много женщин “, имея в виду: “Я отличный любовник. Разве это не повод зайти ко мне на чашечку кофе?”
Женщин раздражают подобные высказывания. Партнер хочет всего лишь произвести на вас впечатление, когда хвалится количеством своих побед. Все мужчины, судя по всему, искренне уверены, что таким образом представляют своей девушке “список рекомендаций”. Как это ни печально, такие фразы наводят на женщину мысли, что она всего лишь очередная, из этих многочисленных побед и будет забыта молодым человеком через сутки.
В такой ситуации рекомендуется пропустить фразу мимо ушей. Похоже, это просто атавизм обезьян-самцов. Как показывают опросы, мужчины помнят ту, с которой ему было действительно хорошо, даже при большом количестве связей.

*3.* Она говорит: “Нет, ну что ты, я с ним не спала”.  На самом деле: “Вдруг у нас с тобой получится что-то серьезное”. Женщины, как правило, всегда преуменьшают количество партнеров, скрывают свой опыт и свои эксперименты, что бы казаться более “чистыми”. Хотя даже бывалые дамы могут, расслабившись, пуститься в сладкие воспоминания в присутствии нынешнего партнера.
Врать в близких отношениях опасно, потому что рано или поздно попадешься. Изображать святую невинность в третьем браке - процесс неблагодарный. Что делать? Рассказывайте в общем - ни имен, ни дат, ни физиологических подробностей. Не более конкретно, чем описание фантазии или вчерашнего фильма. Свои маленькие женские тайны нужно сохранять, потому что в постели не приветствуется голая правда.
*
4.* Все равно кто говорит: “Это был лучший секс в моей жизни”. 
Это значит обыкновенное “Спасибо”. Были проведены анонимные исследования во всех странах, которые выявили, что женщины почти всегда преувеличивают собственную степень наслаждения. Мужчины же могут вообще ничего не говорить (чем обедняют ощущения подруги процентов на сорок).
Что делать в таком случае? Попробуйте перенять тактику и спросите: «Тебе понравилось?» Но совсем не с целью потешить свое самолюбие, а дабы получить полезную информацию.
*
5.* Она говорит: ” У меня нет эротических фантазий”. Подразумевается: «Да, я хочу, чтобы со мной занялись грубым сексом два плечистых мачо. Но никогда, не под какими пытками об этом не скажу». Подавляющее большинство мужчин мечтают о том, чтобы их партнерша взяла инициативу в свои руки. Тем более, мужчины “любят ушами” не меньше, чем женщины. Просто сознаются в этом редко. Рассказ о ваших фантазиях подействует лучше, чем килограмм свежей виагры выпитой натощак.
Что делать? Попробуйте посмотреть порно вместе, или полазить по сайтам знакомств, где встречаются люди с такими фантазиями, что ваши самые заветные кажутся невинной шалостью убежденной девственницы. В какой-то момент вы просто признаетесь: “А мне тоже хотелось бы так”. Если преодолеть языковой барьер не получается, сыграйте в фанты на желания, или отправьте мэйл или смс-ку эротического характера. Только будьте аккуратней, не ошибитесь адресатом.

*6.* Он говорит: ” Секс с ней был, но она мне не нравилась”, что означает: “Только, пожалуйста, без сцен”. Сцена ревности, бесспорно, будет уместна в данной ситуации. Секс без симпатии случается лишь в пору юношеской гиперсексуальности или с проституткой. А средний “взрослый” столичный роман длится 2,5 месяца или - в других измерениях - 6 раз.
Если у них ЭТО было, значит, что-то в ней все-таки привлекало. К сожалению, рецептов, чтобы выйти из этой ситуации, нет. Выводы же сделать стоит.

*7.* Она говорит: “Размер не имеет значения”. Что означает: “Зачем обижать хорошего человека?” И действительно, ведь он же ни в чем не виноват! Придумайте убедительную причину, по которой вы не сможете встретиться с ним в следующий раз.
*
8.* Она говорит: “Ты в постели - ничто”. Имеет в виду: ” Я отомщу тебе за все мои страдания”. Во время ссор многие женщины бьют ниже пояса (не всегда физически) и многие говорят партнеру, что не довольны его мужскими способностями. Сколько бы потом извинений не сыпалось, мужчины это будут помнить. Сковородой по голове - пожалуйста, но секс - это святое. Лучше всего от этих высказываний просто отказаться. Замените их на нейтральное: “Ты ведешь себя как козел”, или “Ты мне всю жизнь сломал”.

*9.* Она говорит: “Я тебе изменяла”. Что означает: “Не знаю, как бы тебя еще оскорбить”. Каждая третья женщина после развода с мужем признается ему в изменах. В том числе и тех, которых не было, только бы оскорбить и унизить свою бывшую вторую половинку. Придержите язык! Когда захочется помириться или иметь хотя бы приличные дружеские отношения, такие слова не дадут ему относиться к вам хорошо.

*10.* Он говорит: “Ты хорошо занимаешься оральным сексом “.  Что означает? “Хочу еще”. Вы спросите, что делать? А он хорошо вел себя в последнее время?.

----------

